# Gucci Loafers Advice Needed! - Brixton vs Jordaan



## evajenny4

Hi guys! New to the Gucci forum here! I'm looking to invest in my first pair of Gucci loafers, something very classic, so of course I am considering both the Jordaan and Brixton styles. 
However I am a little confused about the differences between the two! Is the only difference that the Brixton can be folded down? Are there any other differences in terms of look, quality, fit etc? Is there a style that are considered more classic? The Brixton style is quite a bit cheaper and I was just wondering if this were for any particular reason.
Also, how do people generally find them in terms of comfort and sizing? Do they fit true to size? Should I size up/down or stick with my usual? I'm a 39 in the Gucci Marmont Pumps.
Any info you may have will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SKINNYDIPS

Yeah, the bit that folds down is the main difference. I think the Jordaan is considered more classic, but I would try it on in stores if you can or size up a little bit if you have a wide foot because the shoe runs very narrow.


----------



## evajenny4

SKINNYDIPS said:


> Yeah, the bit that folds down is the main difference. I think the Jordaan is considered more classic, but I would try it on in stores if you can or size up a little bit if you have a wide foot because the shoe runs very narrow.


Thanks for this! Yes, I was hoping to try them on side by side, but the brixton seems to be out of stock all the time in the UK, and also isn't on the website, I guess they're more popular at the moment? - I'll at least try on the Jordaan's and see how I get on with those!


----------



## papertiger

For people not familiar

Jordaan 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Brixton 
	

		
			
		

		
	




You can clearly see the difference and why the Jordaan is more expensive, it's made in the traditional way and an update to the 1970s aesthetic on the original 1950s Gucci loafer. The back of the shoe has to undergo many processes to ensure it holds its shape.

Th Brixton has a softer, less structured back allowing the shoe to be worn as the more trendy outdoor slipper (although originally all of these 'loafers' were based on a traditional Norwegian indoor shoe, and if you've ever lived in Norway you will know why they always have to take their outdoor shoes off!!!!).

I am TTS in the Jordaans, the Brixton need to fit tighter otherwise the heel will slip (if worn up) and the leather is able to stretch more. The leather gives on both models and they are both really comfortable. The Brixton may have a shorter lifespan if you intend to wear them up but otherwise it gives you options. If you only want to wear them 'normally' and frequently and keep them for a longtime I would go for the Jordaans.

The reason the Brixtons are sold out is because people like to hedge their bets, they get the slipper/mule trend and think they are getting a trad. shoe too but quality wise it's actually better to buy the Princetown (same 1970s loafer toe-line but a mule for those reading this in 2055  ) and Jordaan separately. However, lots of people also have a problem with swollen feet, heel-spurs etc  and the Brixton would make perfect shoes for those people because the backs are so soft and giving.


----------



## evajenny4

papertiger said:


> For people not familiar
> 
> Jordaan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620832
> 
> 
> Brixton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620833
> 
> 
> You can clearly see the difference and why the Jordaan is more expensive, it's made in the traditional way and an update to the 1970s aesthetic on the original 1950s Gucci loafer. The back of the shoe has to undergo many processes to ensure it holds its shape.
> 
> Th Brixton has a softer, less structured back allowing the shoe to be worn as the more trendy outdoor slipper (although originally all of these 'loafers' were based on a traditional Norwegian indoor shoe, and if you've ever lived in Norway you will know why they always have to take their outdoor shoes off!!!!).
> 
> I am TTS in the Jordaans, the Brixton need to fit tighter otherwise the heel will slip (if worn up) and the leather is able to stretch more. The leather gives on both models and they are both really comfortable. The Brixton may have a shorter lifespan if you intend to wear them up but otherwise it gives you options. If you only want to wear them 'normally' and frequently and keep them for a longtime I would go for the Jordaans.
> 
> The reason the Brixtons are sold out is because people like to hedge their bets, they get the slipper/mule trend and think they are getting a trad. shoe too but quality wise it's actually better to buy the Princetown (same 1970s loafer toe-line but a mule for those reading this in 2055  ) and Jordaan separately. However, lots of people also have a problem with swollen feet, heel-spurs etc  and the Brixton would make perfect shoes for those people because the backs are so soft and giving.




Thanks so much for this, this was super helpful! Seeing them side by side I definitely get what you mean - from the front they look almost identical so I was super confused. 
I'm definitely leaning towards the Jordaans as I think I'd only ever intend to wear them as a full shoe, and if they're comfortable also then I'd prefer to go for the more classic pair.
Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## uadjit

I tried them both and the Brixton is made of a softer leather so it is more comfortable to me. The soft leather probably will make it less durable in the long run as papertiger said but I'll go for comfort over durability any day. I don't particularly like the way it looks with the back folded down but if you slip your shoes on and off a lot the back tends to get dented in after a time, anyway and this is made to do that without damage to the leather. If you travel by air a lot or remove your shoes in the house like my family does they are actually quite convenient.


----------



## Havanese 28

I prefer the Jordaan


----------



## Jaxholt15

I prefer the Jordan.  When wearing a backless loafer I wear my Princetown mules.


----------



## evajenny4

Thanks so much for all your replies! I've 100% decided on the Jordaan - hopefully I'll treat myself to them this month!


----------



## papertiger

evajenny4 said:


> Thanks so much for all your replies! I've 100% decided on the Jordaan - hopefully I'll treat myself to them this month!



  Please join our club when you get them as well as posting a pic here, we'd all love to see 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/horse-bit-loafers-addicts-club.879786/


----------



## skyqueen

I have always worn the basic horsebit Gucci loafer. I ordered a pair of Jordaan loafers in red. Love them but they do run narrow. I had to have them
professionally stretched (Gucci will do the stretching, too). I have fairly narrow feet so I was surprised. Once stretched...very comfortable!


----------



## Anythingdesigner

uadjit said:


> I tried them both and the Brixton is made of a softer leather so it is more comfortable to me. The soft leather probably will make it less durable in the long run as papertiger said but I'll go for comfort over durability any day. I don't particularly like the way it looks with the back folded down but if you slip your shoes on and off a lot the back tends to get dented in after a time, anyway and this is made to do that without damage to the leather. If you travel by air a lot or remove your shoes in the house like my family does they are actually quite convenient.


Hi I really want to buy a pair of Brixtons. I normally wear a UK size 5 which it IT 38. I tried on the jordaans today in store in a UK 4 and they fit perfectly! Would you say I should go for the same size in the Brixtons?


----------



## uadjit

Anythingdesigner said:


> Hi I really want to buy a pair of Brixtons. I normally wear a UK size 5 which it IT 38. I tried on the jordaans today in store in a UK 4 and they fit perfectly! Would you say I should go for the same size in the Brixtons?


I would consider going down half a size in the Brixtons because the leather is very soft and I am sure it will stretch out over time.  Even if they fit perfectly now they might be loose in a month or so.


----------



## Emily Schinella

I recommend the Brixton because you can fold the back over and wear them as mules, not to mention the leather is more durable and neutral. I definitely have my eye on these as my next purchase.


----------



## doni

I have a slightly different question and that is: Brixton or Princetowns?

I have the Jordaans and love them. But now come the nice weather They do get a bit stuffy and I definitely want some mules. Princetowns are the obvious choice as they function much better as a mule and summer shoe than the folded back Brixton. However, just as I was about to get them I had two doubts. One is the bike, which I use a lot. Brixton would be no problem but I guess it is not a good idea to ride the bike with Princetowns? The other is travelling: I like the idea of running around airports and train stations with the full shoe (guessing not such a good idea to do so with a mule?) but then going to mule mode when sitting down...

What do you think, owners of Princetowns and Brixtons? Would you ride a bike or travel with the Ps? Are the Bs really comfortable as a mule?


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> I have a slightly different question and that is: Brixton or Princetowns?
> 
> I have the Jordaans and love them. But now come the nice weather They do get a bit stuffy and I definitely want some mules. Princetowns are the obvious choice as they function much better as a mule and summer shoe than the folded back Brixton. However, just as I was about to get them I had two doubts. One is the bike, which I use a lot. Brixton would be no problem but I guess it is not a good idea to ride the bike with Princetowns? The other is travelling: I like the idea of running around airports and train stations with the full shoe (guessing not such a good idea to do so with a mule?) but then going to mule mode when sitting down...
> 
> What do you think, owners of Princetowns and Brixtons? Would you ride a bike or travel with the Ps? Are the Bs really comfortable as a mule?



It sounds like the Brixtons would be perfect for you.

FYI I see people ride bikes in flip-flops everyday (and drive cars) which are even more less stable but I think err on the safe side.


----------



## cyrill

I have Brixton and I only wear it full up shoes (not the mules style), the leather is so soft and easy to wear for longer period of hours.


----------



## Suzy-P

evajenny4 said:


> Hi guys! New to the Gucci forum here! I'm looking to invest in my first pair of Gucci loafers, something very classic, so of course I am considering both the Jordaan and Brixton styles.
> However I am a little confused about the differences between the two! Is the only difference that the Brixton can be folded down? Are there any other differences in terms of look, quality, fit etc? Is there a style that are considered more classic? The Brixton style is quite a bit cheaper and I was just wondering if this were for any particular reason.
> Also, how do people generally find them in terms of comfort and sizing? Do they fit true to size? Should I size up/down or stick with my usual? I'm a 39 in the Gucci Marmont Pumps.
> Any info you may have will be greatly appreciated!


Which style  did you  choose?
I have had a lot , still have and start to buy same models second time, i prefer Princetowns and Brixtons.  ( or Peytons with 3 cm heel) .
Brixton is perfect. The colours which Gucci offers today is gorgeous. I remember December 2015-January 2016, there were few colours available. I bought hibiscus red, the soft leaher and the folded heel , damn, it was so comfortable and yes, you can run in airports.
All Gucci shoes are comfortable. And in all of them you can run. ( for me with fur is difficult, i loose then when i try to run  )


----------



## cocopuff

Hi All, I'm looking to purchase a pair of Brixton and is a size 35, should I size up or down or is it true to size?  I plan to wear it as a loafer during the colder months and as a pair of mules during the warmer ones.. thanks!


----------



## Tingeling

Hi everyone.
I also have a question about sizing.
My normal size is a  IT41.
I have three pairs of Gucci Marmonts(two in midheel suede, and one in the gold leather) , all in size  IT40
So I have to size down a whole size for the Marmonts
Do you think I should size a whole size down for the Jordaan leather loafers as well? And the Princetown, should I do a 40,5 maybe if they are smaller in size?
I have normal to narrow feet.
Thank you so much guys, any help would be most appreciated


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> It sounds like the Brixtons would be perfect for you.
> 
> FYI I see people ride bikes in flip-flops everyday (and drive cars) which are even more less stable but I think err on the safe side.



I finally got the Princetowns. To be honest, I could not readily find the Brixton in my size. But now with the heat I am so happy to have the mules. I have tried the Brixtons and to me they are sort of more of an occasional mule, not so easy to wear that way. The one situation where I think they are ideal is for travelling. Oh well... Would three pairs of black Gucci same-look loafers be justified...?


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> I finally got the Princetowns. To be honest, I could not readily find the Brixton in my size. But now with the heat I am so happy to have the mules. I have tried the Brixtons and to me they are sort of more of an occasional mule, not so easy to wear that way. The one situation where I think they are ideal is for travelling. Oh well... Would three pairs of black Gucci same-look loafers be justified...?



For me, if I lived in certain style of shoe it would be totally justifiable. I don't have any plain black, but I have 2 pairs of loafers in navy and one in purple so this is the way my brain works.


----------



## papertiger

Tingeling said:


> Hi everyone.
> I also have a question about sizing.
> My normal size is a  IT41.
> I have three pairs of Gucci Marmonts(two in midheel suede, and one in the gold leather) , all in size  IT40
> So I have to size down a whole size for the Marmonts
> Do you think I should size a whole size down for the Jordaan leather loafers as well? And the Princetown, should I do a 40,5 maybe if they are smaller in size?
> I have normal to narrow feet.
> Thank you so much guys, any help would be most appreciated



I see you've already posted in this thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...does-anyone-have.935337/page-58#post-31429274
Plenty of info on Princetown sizing already if you read through the thread.

Other loafers IME (med width, high instep):

1953-style = go down 0.5
Brixtons = go down 0.5
Jordaans = TTS, take your normal size.


----------



## Tingeling

papertiger said:


> I see you've already posted in this thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...does-anyone-have.935337/page-58#post-31429274
> Plenty of info on Princetown sizing already if you read through the thread.
> 
> Other loafers IME (med width, high instep):
> 
> 1953-style = go down 0.5
> Brixtons = go down 0.5
> Jordaans = TTS, take your normal size.



Hi there. Thank you for your reply. I got the Jordaans today. I sized down half a size, but they are way to big for me. I have narrow feet, so I need to size down a whole size in Jordaans as well as the Marmonts. In the Gucci sneakers I need 1,5 - 2 whole sizes down from my TTS


----------



## Pradagal

I own the Brixton and take my regular size.  But am finding out that need to size down for the mid heel loafer.


----------



## i2uby

I tried on the Brixton and Jordaans, both required sizing 1/2 down. Jordaans felt a little snug in the width but I have average width feet. I think the stiff leather looks nicer but I ended up buying the Brixton instead because it was just more comfortable overall.


----------



## misshufflepuff

I personally find the Brixtons to be wayyy more comfortable (I never wear them as a mule). Agree that Jordaans run half a size smaller than Brixtons do.


----------



## little_j

I own a pair of brixtons and I got my true to size. I currently have a pair of jordaans on the way to me and I sized down half a size for those. I did need to use a shoe horn to get the shoes on though. Brixtons felt like slippers the first time I wore them so comfort wise, brixtons come out first. I will say though I decided to get a pair of jordaans because I think I will like how they age better as they retain their shape more with the structure of the shoe.


----------



## 18ox

For those who had gotten a brixton, how long have they last you? Also when did they start getting the worn out look as compared to the Jordaans? Are they sensitive to rain?


----------



## i2uby

Just to update, I own both Brixton and Jordaan.  Brixtons only lasted 6 months for me even though I've never worn them with the heel down. As for the Jordaans, I ended up getting one full size smaller. Best to just try them on in store. No two pairs are alike.


----------



## smiley13tree

i2uby said:


> Just to update, I own both Brixton and Jordaan.  Brixtons only lasted 6 months for me even though I've never worn them with the heel down. As for the Jordaans, I ended up getting one full size smaller. Best to just try them on in store. No two pairs are alike.



When you say worn out, do you mean they no longer stay on your feet /leather stretched? I’m interested in a pair and would love to hear your experience!


----------



## MAGJES

I ordered both the Brixton and the Jordaans (1/2 size down) to compare. The Jordanns fit me perfectly!  The Brixton felt too wide....a little sloppy but do not know if another 1/2 size down would fit either - I returned those. They were comfortable but I did not care for the soft back......will not hold up long term imo.


----------



## misshufflepuff

i2uby said:


> Just to update, I own both Brixton and Jordaan.  Brixtons only lasted 6 months for me even though I've never worn them with the heel down. As for the Jordaans, I ended up getting one full size smaller. Best to just try them on in store. No two pairs are alike.



I'm really surprised (and sad) to read that your Brixtons only lasted 6 months. This is incredibly inconsistent with my experience with Brixtons. I also never wear the heels down and have multiple pairs that I have purchased from different (authorized/legit) retailers and all have held up amazingly. Where did you purchase yours from? Gucci does do repairs, by the way, so I hope you do explore that before giving up on them!

My original pair are the off-white pair. I've had them about 6 months also and for several months (before I got multiple pairs) I wore them basically every single day and even wore them while walking around downtown to go shopping at outdoor malls and back and forth to dinner, well over half a mile to a mile of walking each way. And that pair is basically still in pristine condition, save for a teeny tiny scuff on the side that I haven't rubbed off yet (and the soles, obviously). You'd be hard-pressed to tell any discernible difference between that pair and my newer Brixtons that I've worn less than a handful of times.

Also, as an update to my earlier comment where I said that Jordaans run a half size larger than Brixtons, I have recently purchased a couple pairs of Jordaans and I wear the same size as in my Brixtons. I don't know if I misjudged when I had tried them on originally months ago and thought they were a bit larger (I'd say they're maybe 1/4 size larger than Brixton now, if anything, and fit perfect with a teeny insole in them) or if they're being made a bit smaller now, but I definitely wear a 37 in both Brixton and Jordaan. Maybe it's just the shape of my foot (I have a longer big toe than second toe), but 36.5 in either model my big toe grazes the tip of the shoe and I didn't want to risk that they wouldn't stretch at all in length or that my feet would swell any and be uncomfortable. But yes, I do agree you should try them on in-store to know for sure.



18ox said:


> For those who had gotten a brixton, how long have they last you? Also when did they start getting the worn out look as compared to the Jordaans? Are they sensitive to rain?



See my above feedback on how my Brixtons have lasted me. None of my Gucci loafers look anything but great, but of course how yours last will depend on a lot of factors. There are very few designer shoes I would ever wear in the rain, and Gucci loafers are not one of them. Frankly, I would highly advise against wearing ANY leather products in rain or snow, but absolutely would not wear a leather-soled shoe in those conditions. You wouldn't lay a designer purse down in the rain, would you? Why do it to your shoes then either?


----------



## i2uby

smiley13tree said:


> When you say worn out, do you mean they no longer stay on your feet /leather stretched? I’m interested in a pair and would love to hear your experience!


From my experience, the leather is stretched and slightly faded. The soles damage pretty easily from just trying them on (like small stains, scuffs etc.). I wore them on average 3-4 times a week because they are comfortable.  Unfortunately I was caught in the rain twice with them on within 6 months wear.  I'm not sure where I heard that they offer soles for purchase but the Gucci store in Toronto didn't have this option. 



misshufflepuff said:


> I'm really surprised (and sad) to read that your Brixtons only lasted 6 months. This is incredibly inconsistent with my experience with Brixtons. I also never wear the heels down and have multiple pairs that I have purchased from different (authorized/legit) retailers and all have held up amazingly. Where did you purchase yours from? Gucci does do repairs, by the way, so I hope you do explore that before giving up on them!
> 
> My original pair are the off-white pair. I've had them about 6 months also and for several months (before I got multiple pairs) I wore them basically every single day and even wore them while walking around downtown to go shopping at outdoor malls and back and forth to dinner, well over half a mile to a mile of walking each way. And that pair is basically still in pristine condition, save for a teeny tiny scuff on the side that I haven't rubbed off yet (and the soles, obviously). You'd be hard-pressed to tell any discernible difference between that pair and my newer Brixtons that I've worn less than a handful of times.
> 
> Also, as an update to my earlier comment where I said that Jordaans run a half size larger than Brixtons, I have recently purchased a couple pairs of Jordaans and I wear the same size as in my Brixtons. I don't know if I misjudged when I had tried them on originally months ago and thought they were a bit larger (I'd say they're maybe 1/4 size larger than Brixton now, if anything, and fit perfect with a teeny insole in them) or if they're being made a bit smaller now, but I definitely wear a 37 in both Brixton and Jordaan. Maybe it's just the shape of my foot (I have a longer big toe than second toe), but 36.5 in either model my big toe grazes the tip of the shoe and I didn't want to risk that they wouldn't stretch at all in length or that my feet would swell any and be uncomfortable. But yes, I do agree you should try them on in-store to know for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> See my above feedback on how my Brixtons have lasted me. None of my Gucci loafers look anything but great, but of course how yours last will depend on a lot of factors. There are very few designer shoes I would ever wear in the rain, and Gucci loafers are not one of them. Frankly, I would highly advise against wearing ANY leather products in rain or snow, but absolutely would not wear a leather-soled shoe in those conditions. You wouldn't lay a designer purse down in the rain, would you? Why do it to your shoes then either?


Wow! I wish I had your experience but I did step in the rain (twice) with them on. That could be why they aren't as pristine as they should be. I purchased both pairs at Gucci's flagship store in Toronto. Like you, I've tried on 3 pairs of the same thing for the same size and noticed a slight difference in each pair. I repeated this cycle two more times (between sizes 36.5 to 37.5). The salesperson said since they are handmade, there are slight differences. This is why I encourage everyone to purchase in-store. I am not aware that they offer repairs.  Do you know how much that would cost (rough estimate) to repair the soles? Are repairs only available in the US?


----------



## misshufflepuff

i2uby said:


> From my experience, the leather is stretched and slightly faded. The soles damage pretty easily from just trying them on (like small stains, scuffs etc.). I wore them on average 3-4 times a week because they are comfortable.  Unfortunately I was caught in the rain twice with them on within 6 months wear.  I'm not sure where I heard that they offer soles for purchase but the Gucci store in Toronto didn't have this option.



Wow. I'm very surprised to hear that your shoes faded. That seems very odd. The only wear any of mine show really is the crease horizontally in the middle of the front of the shoe where it kind of bubbles up a bit from being walked in (totally normal). I have a range of colors of Brixtons and Jordaans including off-white, light blue, and dark blue, and I have not experienced any fading with any shade of their leather.

I've never heard of Gucci offering soles for purchase, nor would I ever want to self-apply any soles. Every leather sole is going to wear, and much quicker than non-leather soles. It's important that after your soles begin to show some a lot of wear that you go to a cobbler that specializes in designer shoes (and make sure you ask to physically see their work) to have new soles (like Vibrams) put on your shoes. They will put rubber soles on the worn parts of your shoes and they will last pretty much forever. Vibram even makes red ones for Loubs. You can, of course, get these put on your soles right after purchase if you want, but it's not necessary. The cobbler will have to sand the bottom of your soles a bit to scuff them up enough for the adhesive to stick the Vibrams to the actual soles. Taking your shoes to a great cobbler will ensure that they will last you a lifetime.



i2uby said:


> Wow! I wish I had your experience but I did step in the rain (twice) with them on. That could be why they aren't as pristine as they should be. I purchased both pairs at Gucci's flagship store in Toronto. Like you, I've tried on 3 pairs of the same thing for the same size and noticed a slight difference in each pair. I repeated this cycle two more times (between sizes 36.5 to 37.5). The salesperson said since they are handmade, there are slight differences. This is why I encourage everyone to purchase in-store. I am not aware that they offer repairs.  Do you know how much that would cost (rough estimate) to repair the soles? Are repairs only available in the US?



In Canada, you can take your shoes (along with receipt) to any Gucci boutique and they will assist you in the repair process. I have not had this done, but I had seen it previously on their "Product Care" page on their website. Best of luck!


----------



## amary18

I recently ordered a pair of Gucci Brixton's and am patiently waiting for its arrival. Can anyone advise of a good leather protector / if getting the backs soled will help with the lifespan? I am curious about the wear and tear, as I intend to wear these as an everyday work shoe and take the subway in Toronto.


----------



## OCMomof3

The difference between the Brixtons and the Jordaans is pretty pronounced when you see them in person. I am a huge fan of Gucci loafers and have sworn I'll be buried in them. Heaven on my feet! I just bought some black Brixtons this week. The deciding factor for me is that I plan to do a lot of walking around London this month on my trip. I can't risk stiff leather!  It just won't work for me. The Jordaan was much stiffer when I checked it out in person.  I don't plan to wear the Brixtons as a mule -- I just prefer the leather.

Also, just an observation: the pic of the Brixtons on this thread makes the leather look dull.  In real life, they are nice and shiny.


----------



## m45ha

misshufflepuff said:


> My original pair are the off-white pair. I've had them about 6 months also and for several months (before I got multiple pairs) I wore them basically every single day and even wore them while walking around downtown to go shopping at outdoor malls and back and forth to dinner, well over half a mile to a mile of walking each way. And that pair is basically still in pristine condition, save for a teeny tiny scuff on the side that I haven't rubbed off yet (and the soles, obviously). You'd be hard-pressed to tell any discernible difference between that pair and my newer Brixtons that I've worn less than a handful of times.



Does your off-white pair have creases? I have just received a pair of Princetown in off-white and they started creasing the minute I put them on... I am very afraid that it will get worse with time.. What is your experience? They are gorgeous but I want them to last forever!


----------



## misshufflepuff

m45ha said:


> Does your off-white pair have creases? I have just received a pair of Princetown in off-white and they started creasing the minute I put them on... I am very afraid that it will get worse with time.. What is your experience? They are gorgeous but I want them to last forever!



Yes, they’re going to crease. Unless you don’t bend your foot when you walk, there’s no way for them not to crease.


----------



## m45ha

misshufflepuff said:


> Yes, they’re going to crease. Unless you don’t bend your foot when you walk, there’s no way for them not to crease.


i am fine with them "just" creasing, but will the leather deteriorates on that spot? your white ones, did they develop "fragile" leather on that part?


----------



## misshufflepuff

m45ha said:


> i am fine with them "just" creasing, but will the leather deteriorates on that spot? your white ones, did they develop "fragile" leather on that part?



No, definitely not. They’re just creased from walking, everything else is the same. I’m to the point of needing to get mine resoled from how much I’ve worn them, and nothing else on them is even in remotely less than new shape except for the visual crease from walking.


----------



## mariangela09

evajenny4 said:


> Hi guys! New to the Gucci forum here! I'm looking to invest in my first pair of Gucci loafers, something very classic, so of course I am considering both the Jordaan and Brixton styles.
> However I am a little confused about the differences between the two! Is the only difference that the Brixton can be folded down? Are there any other differences in terms of look, quality, fit etc? Is there a style that are considered more classic? The Brixton style is quite a bit cheaper and I was just wondering if this were for any particular reason.
> Also, how do people generally find them in terms of comfort and sizing? Do they fit true to size? Should I size up/down or stick with my usual? I'm a 39 in the Gucci Marmont Pumps.
> Any info you may have will be greatly appreciated!


jordan is better.  you would love them.  Go to store and see if they fit, for reference I am usually size 7.5 or 8 US size, but Jordan size 37


----------



## Havanese 28

mariangela09 said:


> jordan is better.  you would love them.  Go to store and see if they fit, for reference I am usually size 7.5 or 8 US size, but Jordan size 37


I was having this same dilemma last year at this time, and I ended up going with the Brixtons, and I couldn’t be happier!  The leather is like butter and there is a zero break- in period.  I find the black to be so versatile, comfortable and classic.  I don’t wear them as a mule, but I much prefer the softer leather.  I found the Jordan to be a little stiff and far less comfortable.  I purchased the 37 and I’m a 7M.  I wear a 37 in the low heel Marmont, and a 37.5 in the Princetown.


----------



## snibor

Do y’all wear your Brixtons (or Jordaans) with or without socks?  I have neither nor any loafers but am considering purchasing.

Edit..I may have answered my own question. Can be worn with no show socks. Lol. Opinions still appreciated.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Do y’all wear your Brixtons (or Jordaans) with or without socks?  I have neither nor any loafers but am considering purchasing.
> 
> Edit..I may have answered my own question. Can be worn with no show socks. Lol. Opinions still appreciated.



the Summer versions used to have material lining to the uppers so with no show socks they’re very comfortable.  when the loafers are leather lined (leather uppers towards the inside of the foot) it can get a bit sticky.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I just tried on both and intend to wear them as loafers. Since I have wide feet I much prefer the Brixton. They feel softer and wider. Due to the width of my feet most shoes look a bit weird once they are worn in and comfortable due to the stretching. From trying on the Brixton I think it won't look that way though. 

The Brixton did crease immediately upon trying on. But given the comfort I don't mind. While the Jordaan does look more structured and a little bit more sophisticated due to the stiffer leather I will choose comfort without hesitation. Will purchase them before spring comes around.


----------



## Havanese 28

CrackBerryCream said:


> I just tried on both and intend to wear them as loafers. Since I have wide feet I much prefer the Brixton. They feel softer and wider. Due to the width of my feet most shoes look a bit weird once they are worn in and comfortable due to the stretching. From trying on the Brixton I think it won't look that way though.
> 
> The Brixton did crease immediately upon trying on. But given the comfort I don't mind. While the Jordaan does look more structured and a little bit more sophisticated due to the stiffer leather I will choose comfort without hesitation. Will purchase them before spring comes around.


I prefer the Brixton.  I have had mine for a few years and they have held up very well.  They are extremely comfortable from the first wear.  They look amazing with so many looks….effortless and put together.  I was deciding between these and the Jordaan also.  I’m happy with my choice


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Havanese 28 said:


> I prefer the Brixton.  I have had mine for a few years and they have held up very well.  They are extremely comfortable from the first wear.  They look amazing with so many looks….effortless and put together.  I was deciding between these and the Jordaan also.  I’m happy with my choice


Thank you for your feedback! I'm currently researching experiences with them on tPF and found a few people whose leather sole inside started peeling or rolling up... do you wear yours with (no show) socks or insoles?


----------



## Havanese 28

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you for your feedback! I'm currently researching experiences with them on tPF and found a few people whose leather sole inside started peeling or rolling up... do you wear yours with (no show) socks or insoles?


I do not wear socks or insoles with mine and I’ve had zero issues.  I took them to a cobbler last spring just to polish/ buff professionally and they looked brand new after.  Mine have not had major creasing and the soles are in excellent condition.  I  wear them often.  I especially love them when traveling and when out shopping.


----------

